# My Weekend



## BWFoster78 (Dec 9, 2013)

On Saturday evening, Anna Elizabeth Foster was born.  She's my first official child (though I'm in the process of adopting a 3 and a half year old who has been living with us for a year and a half and I consider him mine in every way by this point).

I don't think it would have been as stressful as it was if the actual birth didn't come so unexpectedly.  We went for a routine dr's appt at a hospital in our town.  As we thought we were done and about to leave, the doctor tells us he needs to transfer my wife to another hospital for "observation."  Long story short, a few hours and an emergency c-section later, we have a beautiful 3 lb 6 oz baby girl who will be in NICU for the next couple of weeks at least.

Sat night was really scary, but both mom and daughter are doing great.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 9, 2013)

That's awesome! Big Congratulations and all other forms of well wishes and suchlike.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 9, 2013)

That's wonderful news. I'm glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 9, 2013)

That makes for an epic weekend... Congratulations.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations!

I've been there myself. Our first was an emergency c-section. 

It's stressful, but I thank modern medicine everyday when I see his face. Who knows what would've happened 100 years ago.

I'm glad your family is healthy and happy. Enjoy the new addition, there's nothing like it.


----------



## Ankari (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations Brian!

I'm glad you're family is safe and healthy. It seems these things are becoming more common. I went through the same with my twins last year.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 10, 2013)

Congratulations BW! Glad to hear that Mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 10, 2013)

That's so wonderful and amazing!  I was a C-section, and look how I turned out. >.>

Seriously, both of us are SO happy for you!  Enjoy the sleep while it lasts.  I promise, you'll get some more in, oh, about 25 years.


----------



## Chilari (Dec 10, 2013)

Congratulations Brian! Is the 3 year old excited to have a little sister? Does he understand what's going on?

All the best to your family.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the well-wishes.

Chilari,

Little Man is excited to see his sister and is quite disappointed that he's going to have to wait a while.  I've asked three different people in NICU, and there's absolutely no way they'll let in anyone under the age of 5 (except the newborns, obviously ).  And, while he "understands" about the baby, he doesn't really understand.  He's in for a rude awakening.  For the last year and a half, our lives have completely revolved around him...


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 10, 2013)

BWFoster78 said:


> For the last year and a half, our lives have completely revolved around him...


and for the next 18+ years your worlds will revolve around them both!:smile:


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 10, 2013)

CupofJoe said:


> and for the next 18+ years your worlds will revolve around them both!:smile:



Exactly.

He is not going to like it when we split our attention.  I've read a lot of anecdotes about pre-schoolers telling their parents to return the baby after the first week or so.  I anticipate getting the same response from Little Man.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Dec 10, 2013)

A bit of wisdom someone gave to me when we had our 2nd:

When you introduce the new baby, don't have the older child first meet their sibling while mom or dad is already holding the baby. 

Have one of the parents hold the older child while the other retrieves the baby from the bassinet and brings it over. This helps the new child to not feel like an outsider in the new arrangement. It's not them intruding on mom, dad, & new baby. Rather, the new baby is joining the older child's family.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 10, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> A bit of wisdom someone gave to me when we had our 2nd:
> 
> When you introduce the new baby, don't have the older child first meet their sibling while mom or dad is already holding the baby.
> 
> Have one of the parents hold the older child while the other retrieves the baby from the bassinet and brings it over. This helps the new child to not feel like an outsider in the new arrangement. It's not them intruding on mom, dad, & new baby. Rather, the new baby is joining the older child's family.



Interesting idea.  Thanks.


----------

